# Flying dog from Turkey to UK



## Freyarose (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi, I have adopted a street dog puppy in Bodrum from a local charity. They have organised all her vaccinations etc and I want to bring her home sometime from the beginning of August onwards. I have contacted Paws Bulgaria & they can't transport her until October. I really don't want to wait that long as we are missing all her puppy hood and she's not been kept in a domestic setting. 
Can anyone offer any help/advice re-flying dogs back into the UK from Bodrum or Dalaman? Any advice/help would be really welcome. Thanks so much


----------



## maviexpat (Oct 3, 2015)

Why dont you ask your airline. I have no experience with this situation, but I see people at the airport travelling with their pets by putting them special boxes. One of my friend took her dog from Poland to Turkey and had no hassle. I dont think it will be an issue as long as you carry right documentation with you.

D5503 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------

